# استعمال فريون 22 بدلا R 407 C



## 000403 (19 يونيو 2007)

وجدت وحدة تبريد المحرك الذي فيها يعمل على فريون 407 الا اني وجدت المهني الذي قام بتركيب وحدة التبريد استعمل فريون 22 بدلا من فريون 407 والغريب ان المكيف يعمل بصورة سليمة فهل معي هذا اني يمكني ان استعمل الفريون 22 بدى من 407 في حالة عدم حصولي على فريون 407


----------



## bobstream (19 يونيو 2007)

أخى الكريم لكى نغير غاز أي جهاز لبد من تغير زيت الكمبريسور بالزيت المناسب وتغير الديتندور للجهاز


----------



## ستار سلمان (20 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز ان فريون 407 هو نفسه فريون22 ولكن صنع حديثا بدل 22لان فريون 407 يعتبر صديق الاوزون لذا يجوز استخدامه بديل عنه ولكن للفترة القادمة من الزمن يبدا 22 بالزوال من الاسواق ليحل محله 407
مع تقديري


----------



## أبو زيد (20 يونيو 2007)

عند اختيار الفريون بشكل عام نختاج الى معرفة ضغط التبخير وضغط التكثيف من خلال معرفة درجة حرارة الوسط المكيف ودرجة حرارة الهواء خارج الغرفة (الوسط المحيط ) وعند استخدام البدائل مثلا غاز 407 بدل من الفريون 22 تعمل تقريبا بنفس الكفاءة مع الحاجة الى بعض التغييرات مثل التأكد من امكانية عمل الضاغط (الكمبرسر) على الغاز البديل حيث ان لكل فريون كمبرسور خاص يحقق متطلبات الانضغاط وبالتالي عمل سليم للكمبرسور مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان تصميم الانابيب في دورة التبريد تعتمد بشكل اساسي على الفريون من خلال مخططات لتصميم الانابيب .


----------



## ductlator (23 يونيو 2007)

اخى الكريم لابد من تغيير الزييييييييييييييييييييييت ولا يصح العمل بنفس زيت 407 وهذا هو الجهل والفهلوة والفتاكة التى نراها فى اخواننا الفنيين كل يوم انا شخصيا وضعت لهم حدود فى عملى لا يتخطوها ولا يتخذوا قرار بدون الرجوع والا سوف تلبس كل يوم نصيبة مع العلم ان هناك الضواغط التى تعمل على فريون 22 و 407 بدون تغيير الزيت جائز هذا منهم ولكن بيكون مكتوب علييييييييه


----------



## ductlator (23 يونيو 2007)

فريون 407 c قريب جدا من نفص الخواص الفريون 22 مع العلم انه مكون من مجموعتين من الفريون وليس مركب واحد وهذه هى مشكلته حيث انه اذا اختلف نسبة المركبين اختلفت المواصفات والله اعلممممممممممم


----------



## 000403 (28 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابن عنتر (28 يونيو 2007)

ارجو منكم اعطائي الترجمة لهدا المصطلح بالفرنسية - الديتندور - وشكرا


----------



## bobstream (28 يونيو 2007)

لديتندور= صمام التمدد


----------



## أبوجميعان (8 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن دة ياثر على امتور


----------



## طلال شعبان (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اوضح عدم خلط الغازات لان لكل غاز خواص خاصة و كذلك الزيوت لذا نأمل من الاخوة العاملين فى الصيانة الانتباه لذلك.


----------



## النينجا (11 أغسطس 2008)

غاز 407c مكون من ثلاث غازات R32,R125, R134a ويستخدم معه زيت Synthetic بينما R22 يستخدم معه زيت Mineral و في الأنواع الجديدة من الكمبرسرات (Copeland) ممكن استخدام زيت يصلح للاثنين معا و بالتالي لا داعي لتغيير الزيت إن كان الزيت من هذا النوع. والله أعلم


----------



## علي السياب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز انا من الباحثين في هذا المجال و وجت خلال بحثي ان الغاز R407cهو البديل لغاز R22 ولكن يجب استبدال الزيت الموجود في الضاغط حيث ان 
R22 يحتاج الزيت المعدني و R407C يحتاج زيت يسمى ب البولي استر ويختصر ب POE (polyester):56:


----------



## شربة ماء (19 أكتوبر 2008)

le détendeur peut influer sur le comprasseur, doit être compatible. d'une autre part, je te dis mon collègue qu'il ne faut pas changer le fréon comme tu veux et au hasard car il faut faire l'étude du comportement de ton système avec les deux réfrigérants, si tu verra que la différence est légère, donc tu peux changer ton fréon.


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شربة ماء قال:


> le Détendeur Peut Influer Sur Le Comprasseur, Doit être Compatible. D'une Autre Part, Je Te Dis Mon Collègue Qu'il Ne Faut Pas Changer Le Fréon Comme Tu Veux Et Au Hasard Car Il Faut Faire L'étude Du Comportement De Ton Système Avec Les Deux Réfrigérants, Si Tu Verra Que La Différence Est Légère, Donc Tu Peux Changer Ton Fréon.


 والله يا اخ شربة ماء نشفت ريقنا بالفرنسي بتاعك.....الا تكتب بالعربية؟


----------



## شربة ماء (20 أكتوبر 2008)

معذرة انا درست بالفرنسي و معلوماتي بالفرنسي وللاسف لا استطيع الاجابة بالعربي يمكنك استعمال google traductor


----------



## الالهام (20 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى الكريم --------------
لوحظ استخدام زيت CABELLA OIL WF 68 مع استخدام كل من R-22,R-32,R-125,R-134a 
بدون اى مشاكل على بلف التمدد--- المهم عدم تأثر الزيت المستخدم بدرجة البرودة -------------------

كبير مهندسين/محمود الخولى


----------



## شربة ماء (20 أكتوبر 2008)

معذرة مرة اخرى هذا ما استطيع الافادة به


----------



## ABD F (23 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا ً على جهودك ونفعنا بك ,,,


----------



## ستيموس (15 يناير 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء الفرق بين فريون 12 و404 نفسه وشكر


----------



## الصانع (5 مارس 2009)

*Technical Literature*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتـه ،،

اتمنى ان تستفيدوا من الروابط التاليــة :ـ

General 






DuPont Refrigerant Expert™ (DUPREX)
U.S. General Replacement Guide
Frequently Asked Questions About Suva® 407C








Safety and Handling 





Properties, Uses, Storage, and Handling (PUSH) for Suva® 407C and Suva® 410A
Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) for Suva® 407C
Best Practices for Safe Handling of DuPont Refrigerants
Safety of DuPont Refrigerants








Technical/Properties/Engineering 





Pressure-Temperature Guide - SI
Pressure-Temperature Guide - ENG
Pressure-Temperature Guide for R-22 & R-502 Replacements
Thermodynamic Properties of Suva® 407C - SI
Thermodynamic Properties of Suva® 407C - ENG
Pressure-Enthalpy Diagram for Suva® 407C - SI
Pressure-Enthalpy Diagram for Suva® 407C - ENG
Transport Properties of Suva® 407C Refrigerant
Pressure Drops in Lines for Suva® 407C - SI
Pressure Drops in Lines for Suva® 407C - ENG
Velocity in Lines for Suva® 407C - SI
Velocity in Lines for Suva® 407C - ENG
Temperature Glide in Suva® 404A, 407C, MP39, MP66, HP80, HP81 Refrigerant Blends
Properties and Performance of Suva® 407C and Suva® 410A in Air Conditioners and Heat Pumps













Product Information







ASHRAE # 




R-407C











Replaces 




R-22











Applications 





Positive displacement equipment:
new or existing residential and commercial air-conditioners
new or existing residential and commercial heat pumps

Existing medium-temperature applications.








Benefits 




Similar to R-22 in capacity and energy efficiency.











Phaseout Schedule 




Consult the specific regulations in your country or region.











Lubricant Recommendation 




POE











ASHRAE Safety Classification 




A1











Cylinder Sizes 




See specific container size information in your country or region.


----------



## أبوجميعان (19 مارس 2009)

اريد من حضارتكم فكرة عامة عن التكييف تشيلر حتى فى حسابات الاحمال ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## swairjo (9 يوليو 2009)

*ارجو قرأء المرفق مفيد جدا*

Results of a Field Test Using R-407C in Split System Heat 


Pumps 

Alan Boyd Principal Engineer 

ABSTRACT 

This paper discusses the results ofa Jield 
test to determine implications ofan R-407C 
replacement of R-22. 

A change ofrepigerants precipitates other 
changes in materials, component selection, and 
processing. In addition, thermodynamic properties 
are diflerent. Consequently, the eflects on 
durability, thermal per-once, humidity control, 
servicing, and manufacturability were questioned. 

The jield test addressed many of these 
questions. Anticipated changes in manufacturing 
processes were implemented on the production line. 
Contractors were educated on the diflerences in the 
refrigerant. Data were obtained by repigerant, 
lubricant, and component tear down analysis. 
Experiential information was derivedpom feed back 
of contractors and home owners, as well as multiple 
site visits. 

Generally, the$eld test has demonstrated 
that by following afew basic rules, the industry can 
anticipate use ofR-407C with satisfactory results. 
However, the surprising appearance ofa 
contaminate precipitant indicates the needfir more 
investigation into long term eflects. 

INTRODUCTION 

Unitary HVAC equipment has relied on the 
HCFCR-22 for many years. With phase out 
eminent, the HVAC industry seeksviable alternative 
refrigerants. Of those being considered, R407C has 
risen to the forefront as a potential drop-in 
replacement for R-22. 

While laboratory tests with this blend have 
been canied out by various organizations, field 
testing has been limited. A need to gainexperience 
with manufacturing, installation, servicing, and field 

Lennox Industries, Inc. Carrollton, TX 

operation was recognized and resulted in a joint 

effort by Lennox Industries, Inc., Copeland Corp., 

and Du Pont Fluoroproducts. In 1993 a field test 

was initiated to gain some experience with R-407C 

and POE lubricants. This paper reviews that testing 

and the results. 

FIELD TEST DESCRIPTION 

The mainobjectives of the field test were 
the following: 1) validate R407C refrigerant and 
POE lubricant processing procedures for both the 
factory and the field, 2) monitor the installed units to 
assess compatibility of the refrigerant and lubricant 
with the system, 3) obtain input from the field on 
issues or problems associated with installation, 
servicing, operation, sound levels, etc., 4) return and 
analyze components after su£ficient test time to 
determine any long term effects of the refrigerant or 
lubricant. 

R-407C closely matches system 
performance ofR-22. It has zero ozone potential, 
low global warming potential, and is non-flammable. 
It operates at a slightly higher pressure, is zeotropic 
(different composition ratios in liquid and vapor 
phases), and has the evaporating and condensing 
"&den characteristic. The original composition of 
this ternary blend consisted of 30% R-32,10% R-
125, and 60% R-134a by weight. During the course 
of the field test this refrigerant was replaced with Du 
Pont's current blend ratio. 

The compressor used for the field testing 
was a scroll manufactured for usewith R-407C 
refrigerant. Due to the immiscibility of HFC's and 
mineral oil, Copeland selected the Mobil EAL Arctic 
22 lubricant which is a polyol ester (POE) oil. Also, 
each compressor had a special oil drain fitting 
installed on the side of the canin a position which 
allowed limited oil withdrawal. 

Lennox manufactured 3 ton split heat pump 
systems for the field test. These were supplied with 


Alco Glter-driers specified for use with this HFCand 
the POE oil. Also, Alco thennal expansion valves 
(TXV's), with a setting based on laboratory testing 
of R-dOX, were provided. A new indoor coil and 
new line sets were installed with each heat pump. 

POE oil has an fity for moisture and 
will begin to break down if too much moisture is 
abso-. This was a concern during manufacture, 
installation, and servicing of the systems. 
Compressors were not opened to the atmosphere 
until justbefore brazing into the system. 

Another area of concern centered around 
the charging techniques with this ternary refrigerant 
blend. Since it is a zeotrope, the composition varies 
between the liquid and vapor phases. In order to 
maintain the proper composition, the units had to be 
liquid charged in the factory and in the field (if 
necessary). Also, the "&den characteristic required 
determining superheat from the "Dew Point" and 
subcooling hm the "Bubble Point" of the 
refrigerant. This required some education of the 
dealers. 

The field test consisted of ten systems 
installed at residential sites. Eight were installed in 
the Dallas, Texas area, one in Phoenix, Arizona, and 
one in Fargo, North Dakota. Data collection 
included oil and refrigerant samples, and 
observations and feedback from the partxipants 
(homeowners) as well as the dealer. The units were 
retunred to standard R-22 configuration at the end of 
the field test, and compressors, driers, expansion 
valves, and line sets from the test were analyzed for 
long term effects. 

TEST RESULTS 


The systems were installed in the spring of 
1993 by approved dealers. All of the installations 
went well. 

Oil samples were taken approximately 24 
hours after each system was installed. Most of these 
showed moisture levels higher than the 
recommended 50 PPM; thus, the need for stringent 
processes (and very good drier action) with this 
lubricant were made apparent. Other than thaf the 
samples indicated no problems. 

Based on comments from the participants, 
the systems provided the cooling and heating 
performance required. No problems occurred that 

were associated with the alternate refrigerant and 
lubricant. 

As the field test progressed, DuPont had 
reformulated the refrigerant blend for ~~~~~9000: 
23% R-32,25% R-125,52% R-134a by weight. 
Also, Copeland had a reformulated lubricant with 
improved wear characteristics. Because of these 
developments, the compressors, oil, and refrigerant 
were replaced in November of 1993. No driers were 
changed. Although this is not good service practice, 
we wanted to push the test closer to the edge in the 
area of moisture. 

After the units had been running 24 hours, 
an oil sample was taken. Moisture levels were 
better, although a few were still higher than the 
desired 50 PPM. This sample established a baseline 
for comparison. 

All units operated well through the winter 
months (%eating mode), and no performance 
problems were reported. 

Oilsamples were taken again in April of 
1994. Analysis of these second samples looked very 
promising; the moisture levels were reduced from 
the initial oil samples (samples taken after 
compressor change out). The moisture ******* 
measured in the two analyses are compared in Figure 
1 for the Dallas area sites. The lower levels showed 
that the filter drier wasperforming as it should. 

12345678 
(3allas Field Test Stes 

Nov. 93Sanple .Ap. 94 Sample 

FIgure 1 Oil Sample Analysis -kistute 

The total acid number wasalso measuredfrom the 
samples and the results are shown in Figure 2. 
These levels also looked good. This is a further sign 
that moisture levels are being controlled and no 
significant oil breakdown is occurring. 


12345678 
Dallas Field Test Sites 

Flgure 2 Oil Sample Analysis- Acid 

The metals ******* for both sets of samples 
was very low and thus indicated no signs of 
premature compressor wear. 

Refrigerant samples were also taken in 
April of 1994. Some of the refrigerant samples 
revealed very unexpected compositions; we suspected 
the sampling technique was to blame. A subcooled 
liquid refiigerant sample mustbe obtained into a 
container which closely matches the required sample 
volume to insure accurate composition results. A 
second, careful sampling from the field sites in 
question produced favorable results. The 
composition of each constituent generally measured 
+I- 2% from the original blend composition. These 
slight changes in composition were attributed to 
error inherent in the sampling and measurement of 
the refrigerant. Basedon the measurements, no 
significant composition changes had occurred in the 
systems. 

Operation throughout 1994 and 1995 
continued to be very successful. The participants 
remained satisfied with the performance of the 
systems. However, there were occasional reports of 
mild weather high pressure switch trips. 

There was an attempt to take another oil 
sample in early 1995 for comparative analysis. Due 
to the oil level being below the oil sampling port on 
some compressors, we were able to get oil from only 
half of the compressors. Ofthe samples which we 
were able to get, the volume of oil was insufficient to 
measure the acid and moisture ******* was not 
significantly different from earlier measurements. 

In mid 1995, the lintof the field test units 
was converted back to R-22 wl mineral oil. It was at 
this time that we noticed the presence of an unusual 
contaminate. By the end of 1995, all except three 
sites were converted back to R-22. These threesites 

willremain operating on R407C for the foreseeable 
future. 

The sourceand implications of the 
contaminate are still under investigation. It seems to 
be associated with high discharge temperatures. A 
thorough understanding of this phenomena is a 
prerequisite for confidence in a product's long term 
performance and reliability. 

CONCLUSION 

Without exception, the participants were 
very satisfied with the thermal performance of the 
systems. 

Several points of interest are worth noting 

from the field test: 
Moisture levels are a concern with the 
POE oil but appear to be controllable 
with the proper Glter-drier and 
manufacturing, installation, and service 
practices. 

Service personnel seemed to adapt easily 
to the "glide" characteristics. 

Care must be taken when extracting 
refrigerant samples for analysis. 
Internal volume of the sample containers 
should be close to the required volume of 
the sample and samples must be 
subcooled Liquid. 

There were reports of high pressure 
switch trips. Threeof those reporting 
sites were tracedbackto poor air 
volumes across the indoor coil. One 
other site remains mysterious and 
possible causes are still being 
investigated. It should be noted that t 
pressure switch was set for R-22 
operation and R407C operates ata 
slightly (approx. 20 -30 PSI)higher 
pressure than R-22. 

Deposition of a mysterious contamina 
inside the system is still under 
investigation. 

​


----------



## swairjo (9 يوليو 2009)

*كيفية استخدام r22 & r407*

الله يوفق الجميع و أرجوا من شخص قام فعليا باستخدام الغاز 22 في ماكنة تكييف 407 اخباري عن النتائج واي تعديلات يجب عملها خصوصا في ماكنة سبلت يونت


----------



## فنى فلسطينى (10 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز 407 يحل محل 22 وايضا يمكنك ان تضع بدل 410 غاز 22 للمكيفات دون تغيير الزيت واخى عليك ان تراعى الكتالوجات ومن الافضل ان تعمل حسب ما هو مكتوب على الضاغط لكى تتجنب اى مشكلة نحن بغزة بسبب الحصار مثلا قمت بتركيب بدل 410 غاز 22 وممتاز جدا دون اى تغيير للزيت


----------



## كندي يونس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

bobstream قال:


> لديتندور= صمام التمدد



الديتندور هو cabeleri


----------



## كندي يونس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

النينجا قال:


> غاز 407c مكون من ثلاث غازات R32,R125, R134a ويستخدم معه زيت Synthetic بينما R22 يستخدم معه زيت Mineral و في الأنواع الجديدة من الكمبرسرات (Copeland) ممكن استخدام زيت يصلح للاثنين معا و بالتالي لا داعي لتغيير الزيت إن كان الزيت من هذا النوع. والله أعلم



هل مكن اغير كمروسر يشتغل 404 بكمبروسر يشتغل 134a واش هي عيارات الضغط التي يجب ان اضبطها على الكمبروسر مع ان العمليه على مبردة عصيرات
كما اريد كم ضغط السحب بالبار
وشكرا


----------



## AG Chem-Bttri Gas (11 أبريل 2011)

جميييييييييييل


----------



## هادي الراوي (11 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم لامانع من استخدام فريون 407 بدل من 22 وبالعكس مع مراعاة نوعية الزيت في الضاغط


----------



## AG Chem-Bttri Gas (10 مايو 2011)

*شركة ايه جى كيم لتعبئة غازات الفريون تدعوكم لزيارة مصنعنا فى مدينة بدر لآختبار الفريون*


----------



## AG Chem-Bttri Gas (18 مايو 2011)

*فريون R22 لتكييفك متوافر بجميع أنواعه من تانك - داكس-كانزات- لدى ايه جى كيم بترى جاز إحدى الشركات الرائدة فى مجال تعبئة الفريون من أكبر الدول المصنعة له كما أننا شركة متخصصة فى مجال تعبئة غازات التبريد الصديقة للبيئة على سبيل المثال :

R 22 – 134A – 404A – 407C- 406A - 410A -507- 123 - 141b

ويسعدنــا ان نتعاون معكم ونزودكم بكل ماتحتاجونه من فريون بجميع انواعه
زورا صفحتنا على الفيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001878014139&sk=wall
*


----------



## yaser cool (18 مايو 2011)

bobstream قال:


> أخى الكريم لكى نغير غاز أي جهاز لبد من تغير زيت الكمبريسور بالزيت المناسب وتغير الديتندور للجهاز



هذا الكلام سليم ومشكورين جميعا


----------



## eng20092 (7 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة المهندسين والمختصين الاكارم نرجوا رد على الموضوع وهل استخدامه تمن وطبيعي برد علمي وعملي من المجربين تحياتي


----------



## eng20092 (8 أغسطس 2012)

اخي العزيز اذا هل يمكن استخدامه بدلا من 407 مع تبديل الزيت وهل تبديل الزيت ضرويو
تحياتي


أبوجميعان قال:


> ممكن دة ياثر على امتور





ductlator قال:


> اخى الكريم لابد من تغيير الزييييييييييييييييييييييت ولا يصح العمل بنفس زيت 407 وهذا هو الجهل والفهلوة والفتاكة التى نراها فى اخواننا الفنيين كل يوم انا شخصيا وضعت لهم حدود فى عملى لا يتخطوها ولا يتخذوا قرار بدون الرجوع والا سوف تلبس كل يوم نصيبة مع العلم ان هناك الضواغط التى تعمل على فريون 22 و 407 بدون تغيير الزيت جائز هذا منهم ولكن بيكون مكتوب علييييييييه


----------

